# Einstellungen Soundkarte Asus XONAR DGX



## M1ghtymage (23. Oktober 2014)

Hi zusammen,

 

ich habe mir zu meinem neuen Kopfhörer (Beyerdynamic DT 770 Pro 80 Ohm) eine Soundkarte gekauft und komme nicht mit den Einstellungen zurecht.

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

So sieht das Menü aus.

 

Folgende Einstellungen sind in den drop downs:

 

Audiokanal

-2 Channels

-4 Channels

-6 Channels

-8Channels

 

Samplingfrequenz

-PCM 44.1 KHz

-PCM 48 KHz

-PCM 96 KHz

 

Analog aus

-Kopfhörer

-2 Lautsprecher

-4 Lautsprecher

-5.1 Lautsprecher

-FP Kopfhörer

-FP 2 Lautsprecher

 

 

 

 

Ich habe am PC neben den Kopfhörern noch Boxen, die benutze ich jedoch nur ab und an zum youtube videos schauen. Primär benutze ich die Kopfhörer, ich spiele Shooter (csgo, tf2), League of Legends und höre zu letzterem gerne Musik. Filme schaue ich nicht über den PC.

 

 

 

Es wäre super, wenn mir jemand erklären könnte was das alles bringt und was ich einstellen soll. Ebenso das SPDIF, PCM, 7.1 Virtual Speaker Shifter, Dolbhy Headphone, DPS Mode HF, GX.


----------



## painschkes (23. Oktober 2014)

_Huhu,_

 

_stand damals auch vor dem Problem mit meiner DG & den DT990._

 

_Hab mich auch etwas eingelesen und selbst probiert und bin letztendlich bei Folgendem gelandet : _

 

_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_

 

_Laut Internet ist das richtig so und hört sich für mich selbst auch am besten an._


----------



## M1ghtymage (23. Oktober 2014)

Also wenn ich auf FP Kopfhörer oder FP 2 Lautsprecher stelle dann bekomme ich garkeinen Sound.


----------



## squats (23. Oktober 2014)

FP ist FrontPanel


----------



## painschkes (23. Oktober 2014)

_Oh - sorry..ich hab meine am Frontpanel angeschlossen. :-/_

 

_Bei dir dann natürlich Kopfhörer. (:_


----------



## M1ghtymage (24. Oktober 2014)

Hab ein Problem und ich denke es liegt an der Soundkarte. Wenn ich in Skype bin dann hören alle ein lautes Brummen. Ich höre das manchmal auch, aber sehr leise. Was kann das sein?


----------



## ZAM (25. Oktober 2014)

Also ich habe die exakt gleichen Kopfhörer und auch die genannte Soundkarte und fahre damit recht gut:

 

[attachment=13739:XonarBeyerdymanics.jpg]


----------



## M1ghtymage (25. Oktober 2014)

hmm, dein Programm sieht etwas anders aus als meins aber daran wirds wohl nicht liegen. Könnte es sein, dass die Soundkarte beschädigt ist?


----------



## myadictivo (25. Oktober 2014)

ggf hast du ältere treiber installiert ?

zumindest für meine DG gabs bei asus direkt ein treiber update für win 8.1 64bit anfang des jahres. die treiber auf der beiliegenden CD waren was älter.

 

rein interesse halber : was habt ihr bei effekt eingestellt ?


----------



## M1ghtymage (25. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe den neuesten Treiber direkt von der Asus Seite geladen. Bei Effekt hab ich garnichts. Nur als ich das Cloud Hyperx Headset getestet habe hab ich die Höhen runtergestellt weil das so schrecklich geklungen hat.


----------



## M1ghtymage (25. Oktober 2014)

Okay, also ich habe jetzt etwas herausgefunden: Das Brummen taucht nur auf wenn ich im Spiel bin. Bei LoL ist nichts passiert, aber bei CSGO. Ich vermute dass das mit der Grafikkarte zusammenhängt. Ich habe irgendwo gelesen dass die wenn sie beansprucht wird zu viel Strom saugt und dann die Soundkarte zu wenig bekommt. Deswegen hat der Strom bei einem nicht so anspruchsvollen Spiel wie LoL gereicht. Was meint ihr dazu, ist das plausibel? Und was mache ich jetzt?


----------



## Dagonzo (26. Oktober 2014)

Was meint ihr dazu, ist das plausibel? Und was mache ich jetzt?

Nein ist nicht plausibel, denn jeder Steckplatz auf dem Board bekommt seinen Strom garantiert.

Ist das Brummen sowohl bei den Kopfhörern und den Lautsprechern oder nur bei eines von beiden?


----------



## M1ghtymage (26. Oktober 2014)

Das Brummen höre nicht ich sondern alle anderen in Skype oder TS. Ich habe 4 verschiedene Mikros getestet, daran liegts nicht.


----------



## Dagonzo (26. Oktober 2014)

Aso jetzt kapier ich das erst richtig.^^

Es gibt ja bei Teamspeak die Möglichkeit *20db-Verstärkung oder Mikrofonboost *zu aktivieren. Wenn das an sein sollte, hast du es auch mal ohne probiert?


----------



## M1ghtymage (26. Oktober 2014)

Skype hat das nicht soweit ich sehe. Also nein, daran liegt es nicht. Ohne die Mikrofonverstärker im Treiber bin ich nicht zu hören, die muss bleiben.


----------



## Racle1 (3. Februar 2015)

Hallo liebe Leute, ich muss diesen Threat mal aus der Versenkung kramen.

 

Ich habe nun auch eine Xonar DGX und versuche für mich die beste Einstellung heraus zu finden. Vorher hatte ich ne Realtek onboard. Ein Problem konnte ich bislang noch nicht lösen und zwar, wie spiele ich meine MP3 über den Windows Media Player auf allen 5.1 Lautsprechern ab?

 

Bei Realtek gabs diese Option Lautsprecherauffüllung (oder so ähnlich) bei den Asus Optionen bekomme ich das einfach nicht hin. Lediglich aus den vorderen beiden Satteliten kommt was, alles andere ist stumm.

 

Freue mich wenn hier mir helfen könnt.

 

Beste Grüße


----------



## Grushdak (4. Februar 2015)

Ich hab zwar eine Asus Xonar DX Karte, aber die Einstellungen sehen ziemlich gleich aus.

 

Hast Du evtl. etwas falsch eingestellt?

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

*edit* Mir fällt gerade auf, die o.g. DGX Karte scheint älter zu sein, als die DX, die ich mir aber noch früher gekauft habe.

Bei der DGX scheint es weder 'ne Option für 7.1 noch ne Samplinfrequenz von 192 KHz zu geben.


----------

